# Cool new Halloween song. Check it out!



## Lurkinginthedark (Apr 3, 2012)

Besides my love of Halloween i'm a big music geek. While searching itunes this morning for new ear candy i came across this on the new releases page. Kinda reminds me of coldplay mixed with pink floyd. The bands called "The Maine" and the track is "Forever Halloween". From their album, Forever Halloween. Give it a listen.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hmm. A bit too much like Coldplay for my tastes. I like the album cover, though! But I think I'll stick to Screamin' Jay Hawkins and other classic stuff. But thanks for posting!


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

I like it - it's got a nice dream-like quality to it. Thanks!


----------



## jadewik (Dec 6, 2007)

Are you always listening for NEW tunes? Have you heard Alex Boye's dub-step-like song "Zombie"? He's probably most well known for being featured in The Piano Guys song "Peponi" (A cover of the ColdPlay song Paradise-- really cool how they put a piano on a cliff at the Grand Canyon. LOL).... they're both catchy tunes.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Forever Halloween sounds like a song they would play as the exit tune of a walking dead episode ...dont you think?? It does to me. The one by Alex Boye sounds great too for a party....


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Its a great song! I really enjoy adding songs like these to my collection.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

jadewik said:


> Are you always listening for NEW tunes? Have you heard Alex Boye's dub-step-like song "Zombie"?


Certainly amusing (both the song and the video).


----------

